# My Siberian Husky



## zorro1208 (Sep 6, 2010)

This Is "El Duke" My Black And White Siberian Hes 10 Monthts And Half


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Cute! Love the nordic breeds!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a great pic.! A very handsome boy. He's gonna be big! :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He's really is a lovely looking dog. Does he have blue eyes?


----------



## zorro1208 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks All For Your Comments I Apreciate Them  Yes He Has Both Blues Eyes


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very handsome boy you have there!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

OOooh, he is handsome, and I do believe he is gonna be a big boy. Enjoy the whirlwind of owning a siberian!!


----------



## zorro1208 (Sep 6, 2010)

thank you and I am enjoying it :smile:


----------

